# yessssss!



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

At last! My Rhodes started laying this week! It's been a long 23 weeks but worth the wait lol. 3 hens, six eggs so far . Am I happy?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations. !!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea!!


----------



## arcticolivia (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------

